# Cotton Webbing vs Nylon (long) training leads



## dilbert (Nov 1, 2008)

Any recommendations, preferences or comments on Cotton Webbing vs Nylon for a long (30 or 50 foot) training leash? Or is there not any big differences?

The Nylon leads are a bit more expensive, but it would seem that they are likely more durable and less likely to pick up moisture from morning dew and such. 

One site claims the nylon slips through the grass easier making it fell more "off leash like" to the dog. Is that snake oil or is there some validity to that?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I use a 3/8" poly long line, fwiw...very lightweight yet strong.

Mine's been in service over 3 years and is still going strong.

The only flat nylon long line I used (30') was borrowed and relatively heavy, esp when damp. Haven't used cotton.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've used cotton leads - very much a pain. They get soaked, dirty, and heavy. Need to get nylon one of these days....


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I use both. Cotton IS heavier but also wears faster. That said, I've been HEAVILY using the same 20' cotton one for over 2 years. It's a bit frayed and I do have a replacement (which I will use once the rain and ickiness is gone), but $15 every two years or so for a new one isn't so bad.

I also have a 50' long flat nylon line that has held up well with light use over one year. Bought it on eBay.


----------



## dilbert (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------

